# Red Oak



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

Nothing too exciting, but better than a poke in the eye. Here's the RO butt log I sawed in half and fetched out of the family cemetary yesterday. It's nice and solid and has some minor spalting in some places mostly arond the outer areas of the log. I wanted to keep it 10' long because it would be easier to mill, but the tractor wouldn't pick it up - too dang heavy.














I'll probably take some cookies for table rounds before I mill it.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 18, 2012)

So how did those fenders get dented up?:dash2::lolol:

Sorry, couldnt resist...

Nice looking logs!
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> So how did those fenders get dented up?...



I think when I was falling the tree, some of the acorns fell on it. 

:i_dunno:


:lolol:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 18, 2012)

Yup, that's a whopper, can you imagine milling those with a csm? I have done bigger, allbeit very slowly! and with a lot of breaks. What are those 30" to 40" accross? That thing if I was to guess probably was about 10k lbs whole? cool log for sure! I think the biggest I ever milled was 48" accross walnut butt log. I don't like milling those whoppers with a csm but I won't let them go to firewood either. So get to milling that stinky oak! It makes cool stuff.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 19, 2012)

That will make some nice lumber for sure. Might be smelly though.


----------



## CodyC (Aug 20, 2012)

You can always tell a logger/sawmiller by the shape of the fenders on his trailer. 

Those are some nice chunks, Kevin, and milling lumber from them is better than firewood any day.


----------

